# wireless configuration



## martins (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi

I'm trying to get my wifi card to work on a freebsd 8.0 64 bit.
It's an atheros card and it's recognised:


```
ath0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290
        ether 00:23:4d:96:98:60
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g
        status: associated
```


I've modified rc.conf:


```
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
hostname="bsdtop.sarv.org"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="ssid starnet inet 192.168.1.42 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_re0="inet 192.168.1.43 netmask 255.255.255.0"
keymap="uk.iso"
sshd_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

I also edited /etc/resolv.conf


```
domain  sarv.org
nameserver      192.168.1.1
```

What do I do next? How do I specify default gateway? It's also 192.168.1.1

I'd appreciate any help. Thank you
martins


----------



## gordon@ (Jun 27, 2010)

You can't have 2 interfaces on the same network. From your config, you have re0 and wlan0 both on the same network. Remove the re0 definition and it'll likely work correctly.


----------



## martins (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok, that's probably it. However, what about authentication (wpa2)?


----------



## gordon@ (Jun 27, 2010)

You'll need to use wpa_supplicant to use wpa/wpa2. Check the manpage: wpa_supplicant.conf(5).


----------



## martins (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I'll play with it.


----------



## mesouug (Jul 4, 2010)

You can check out Handbook. I've managed to setup wireless with help of handbook in 10 minutes.


----------

